

Wireless Power Harvesting for Cell Phones - yread
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/413744/wireless-power-harvesting-for-cell-phones/

======
portmanteaufu
Truly wireless recharging (done at a distance) is an exciting technology for
which I can imagine plenty of uses.

Still, a large part of me can't help but wonder: how far off is a battery
technology breakthrough that will let me, say, run my smartphone for a week?
An order of magnitude leap forward in storage capacity would obviate much of
the need for an over-the-air trickle of juice and would have huge value in the
realm of electric cars.

~~~
dfxm12
Another breakthrough to consider is an order of magnitude leap back in power
consumption.

